# tt and fmic



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

i need help. wanna put a front mount on my tt. i dont want that ebay **** cause i really dont like the idea of all those cupling things. so i found this.









[/QUOTE]


will that fit on my tt? its meant for an mk1 gli but i didnt know if anyone knew it would fit or not. :banghead:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

im sure you could fit the intercooler, you would need new pipping tho.

Idk id go with the ebay intercooler, and just get some custom pipping.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

here are just a few i can think of off the top of my head, i would go with the one from cts, but i have a custom one on my car right now it it works great as long as you get a good core , but that ebay stuff is crapp, 



http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/CTS_MKI_TT225Q_1_8T_FMIC_Kit-254-0.html

http://www.goapr.com/products/intercooler_fmic.html

http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=010601&product=FMTT225

http://www.stratmosphere.com/tt_intercooler.htm


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

over on audifreaks there is a guy named "cincy" he was making custom pipe to be used with the treadstone core, i think it was the tr8, and a few people are running it and they said it was a quality setup and a good core


http://www.treadstoneperformance.com/product.phtml?p=29&cat_key=63&prodname=TR8+Intercooler

here is the thread http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1040


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

My install using Cincy's (cincyTT's) pipes:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> over on audifreaks there is a guy named "cincy" he was making custom pipe to be used with the treadstone core, i think it was the tr8, and a few people are running it and they said it was a quality setup and a good core
> 
> 
> http://www.treadstoneperformance.com/product.phtml?p=29&cat_key=63&prodname=TR8+Intercooler
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> over on audifreaks there is a guy named "cincy" he was making custom pipe to be used with the treadstone core, i think it was the tr8, and a few people are running it and they said it was a quality setup and a good core
> 
> 
> http://www.treadstoneperformance.com/product.phtml?p=29&cat_key=63&prodname=TR8+Intercooler
> ...



Cincy's selling some pipes again...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5187619-FS-225-fmic-pipes

However, they are for the 225TT and I just noticed in your sig that you have a 180TT. 

The I/C core may fit, but like everyone else says, you would need to fab some new pipes because the GLI pipes would be a no-go in the TT. The only way to NOT have so many couplings would be to have someone weld you a set of pipes, otherwise, it's going to look like a lego set.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

No, he'd just need a driver side manifold setup


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> No, he'd just need a driver side manifold setup


even then cicny would have to make a pipe to fit the pancake to intercooler.. just for the fact cicny's pipes are really ment jsut for the 225 with the charge pipe that runs over the top of the engine.... 

im sure it you talked to cincy he might fab the pipe you would need just for the hot side... but as stated you would need the 225 intake manifold and map pipe and tb to map pipe hose to make this a (bolt on) 

or the ebay pipe option with a good core would also do..


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

20psi now said:


> even then cicny would have to make a pipe to fit the pancake to intercooler.. just for the fact cicny's pipes are really ment jsut for the 225 with the charge pipe that runs over the top of the engine....
> 
> im sure it you talked to cincy he might fab the pipe you would need just for the hot side... but as stated you would need the 225 intake manifold and map pipe and tb to map pipe hose to make this a (bolt on)
> 
> or the ebay pipe option with a good core would also do..


yeah i heard they were only meant for the 225 i got the 180 but i could be wrong. i was planning on buying large ebay tubing and just getting it professionally welded so i can get rid of the ****ing couplings


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> over on audifreaks there is a guy named "cincy" he was making custom pipe to be used with the treadstone core, i think it was the tr8, and a few people are running it and they said it was a quality setup and a good core
> 
> 
> http://www.treadstoneperformance.com/product.phtml?p=29&cat_key=63&prodname=TR8+Intercooler
> ...


that intercooler is perfect. perfect size perfect price :thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

auditt20 said:


> yeah i heard they were only meant for the 225 i got the 180 but i could be wrong. i was planning on buying large ebay tubing and just getting it professionally welded so i can get rid of the ****ing couplings


i think this would be the best way to go unless you plan on using the 225 manifold.. the tr8 is more then most people need and ebay pipe is really not that bad as long as it gets welded right it should fit just fine.. just my thoughts though.. 

now cincy started with the 180 fwd but he moved to a (ARP) manifold i beleave dont qoute me, but he still is running the pancake pipe in his set up to the intercooler, then his cold side is like the ones he has for sale. you can have any setup you want but it would be cheaper to get the ebay pipe and a tr8 and get some brackets for the intercool to sit on and you would be set to go.


----------

